# Santa brought a New Bosch GCM12sd miter saw



## Dennisgrosen

congrat´s with your new toy )
except you proppebly need a blade with finer teeth
then I´m look forward to here more about how precise is the saw
and can it be used to making furniture etc. etc.

i Know the building carpenters in Denmark is glad for the capacity of the saw
and they only have to cut one time on a 4×4

most of us don´t need a big saw but a precise saw and with the prize´s theese maschines have
in Denmark I can´t afford to make a mistake if I want an eletronkilling device …LOL

good luck with it and take care when using

Dennis


----------



## Howie

Steve: I've looked at this saw and wondered if it will live up to the hype. Let us know when you've used it some.
I could be interested in replacing my Ridgid.
Howie


----------



## JasonWagner

Wow, congrats! I'm sure a lot of people are interested in this saw. Would also love to hear a review after some time using it.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

Congrats on your new toy. I've been drooling over that baby since it came out. Pricey, but looks like the coolest saw on the block!


----------



## richgreer

Congrats on the new toy.

This is a very interesting and unique miter saw design.

Please come back and give us a review after you have had a couple of months of experience with the saw.

My theory is that miter saws are more of a carpenter/contractor saw than a woodworkers saw. As a woodworker, I want very accurate, precise and clean cuts and I care less about capacity. I'm curious if this is the miter saw for the woodworker at a price that is considerably less than the Festool Kapex.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great present! I am curious to see your opinion after using it for a while.


----------



## toddc

I am with Brad Nailor, I always believe only time will really tell.

But other than that my reaction is SUWEEET!


----------



## bvdon

Very tempting indeed… I've got a top of the line Delta Compound miter that I've had for a good 7 years, but no slide. Need to talk myself into this


----------



## bigike

nice, but way out of my price range. i still need a rikon bandsaw which is the same price. so hows the new sliding mechanics work smooth or is a old slider better?


----------



## dfdye

That "sliding" mechanism is too slick. I can't wait to hear the updates. Like everyone else, I am quite curious to hear how it works in the hands of a real person rather than in a magazine review. I am quite happy with my 10" non-sliding miter saw, but if this ever gets "reasonably" priced, it would definitely be tempting!


----------



## dancampbell60

I just replaced my 10" Porter Cable Compond Miter saw that sat on the old style Dewalt stand (they were stolen on a job site) it is a good saw and stand and served me well for quite a few years. I am a retired remodeler and woodworking instructor and always admired the sliding compound saws for their capabilities but as with most people, I couldn't justify the price for the best quality machine. Well it seems Santa must have thought I was extra good this year because I got the Bosch 5312 Sliding Miter with a new Dewalt Saw Stand. I have checked this saw out online for sometime and the only thing negative I have read is that it relatively heavy. I am doing remodeling to my old farm house and I need to cut a lot of trim, design and build a couple of built-in cabinets, this saw along with my contractors saw should be more than adequate. I will post more as I no more about the saw but for now my anticipation of a great experiece and result is keeping my dreams good. By the way, the Dewalt stand has a 16' support capacity with outboard stops (right and left); this stand weighs about 40 lbs. but is very easy to fold and carry. I heartily recommend the saw stand and if you're interested you can usually find one on sale for about $150 (good stand generally run $100 to $150). I work alone much of the time and accessories that aid me to work well and safely are a good investment.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I own their 'regular' 12" compound slider. Super saw. Well made. If it's better then you've got a gem there. Great gift. Santa knows his saws!


----------



## GabrielX

I love these things. Is it a 12" Dual Bevel Compound Sliding Miter? My DeWalt has never let me down. Only mod I made was ripping that silly little bag in the back to collect dust,yeah, right! Other than that, smooth cutting everytime!


----------



## SteveW

Hi everyone, 
Yes, it is the 12" Dual Bevel Sliding Compound Miter saw, with the newly designed "articulating arm".
Check out the Bosch video at Bosch Axial Glide Miter Saw


----------



## b2rtch

Read the reviews on Amazon about the same saw, they are interesting especially if you plan to buy one.


----------



## motthunter

I got it as a refurbished model, and I loved it straight from the box. It set up already spot on, and works like a dream.


----------

